# ASUS X53S (K53SV) mit Nvidia Grafiktreiber



## simons700 (6. August 2011)

Hallo leute 
bin lang nicht mehr hier gewesen 
nun ja ich habe mir heute ein X53S von Expert geholt.
Ich glaube es is eig ein K53SV aber die nennen die dinger ja immer etwas um...
Intel Core i5-2410M und NV GT540 eben...
Als ich gerade eben den aktuellen grafiktreiber von der Nvidia homepage installieren wolte wurde mir mitgeteilt dass der treiber nicht kompatiebel ist 
anscheinend möchte ASUS dass ich nur die Treiber von ihrer Homepage benutze, diese ist allerdings schon etwas ällter und auserdem habe ich den eindruck das es da schonmal mehr einstellmöglichkeiten gab...
gibt es eine möglichkete den treiber von Nvidia zu installieren?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

An sich sind die Treiber von nvidia auch für die Notebookchips bzw. es müsste welche für die mobilen Grafikchips geben - in Einzelfällen sind die Grafikchips aber bei manchen Modellen leicht abgewandelt, so dass man den Treiber des Notebook-Herstellers nehmen muss. Meistens sind die aber völlig in Ordnung, man hätte mit neueren keine wirklichen Vorteile.


----------

